

Windows will be free on phones, small tablets and the Internet of Things - tellarin
http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/02/windows-will-be-free-on-small-devices

======
curiousquestion
at least until they decide to take it away. I'm still not convinced anyone
should spend any of their resources toward the platform when there's no
guarantee they'll uphold this deal in the future.

